# Wa handle dimensions



## Heli (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi,

Could you please provide the dimensions for the Wa traditional handle, say in the context of a 210mm Gyuto.

Like, width, height, length and other details you find useful.

Thanks again.


----------



## Heli (Nov 7, 2020)

Or maybe a link if the subject was already discussed, thanks.


----------



## JoBone (Nov 7, 2020)

I find it best to go by the dimensions of your favorite handle.


----------



## Matus (Nov 7, 2020)

Depends on weight of the knife a lot. I would recommend making a simple handle-dummy from softer wood and grind it slowly down until it fits.


----------



## Heli (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks. 

Let me elaborate a bit, I'm trying to figure out the height of the handle, because I want to size the blade's ricasso to be the same width as the handle's collor and therefore flow together once the tang is inserted in the blade. Not sure if I explained this proper.


----------



## Heli (Nov 7, 2020)

Heli said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Let me elaborate a bit, I'm trying to figure out the height of the handle, because I want to size the blade's ricasso to be the same width as the handle's collor and therefore flow together once the tang is inserted in the blade. Not sure if I explained this proper.



Like in @Dave Martell avatar.

Thanks.


----------



## JoBone (Nov 7, 2020)

Heli said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Let me elaborate a bit, I'm trying to figure out the height of the handle, because I want to size the blade's ricasso to be the same width as the handle's collor and therefore flow together once the tang is inserted in the blade. Not sure if I explained this proper.



If you are making a handle for a particular knife, it’s best to have the knife in handle or get the dimensions from the owner. As Matus stated earlier, the dimensions of handles are also dictated by the density of the materials used. To do it right, you really need the knife.

If you want a generic handle, then use what you have on hand, otherwise make to fit.


----------



## Matus (Nov 7, 2020)

Heli said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Let me elaborate a bit, I'm trying to figure out the height of the handle, because I want to size the blade's ricasso to be the same width as the handle's collor and therefore flow together once the tang is inserted in the blade. Not sure if I explained this proper.



I would go with about 21-22 mm height at the ricaso. And taper towards the end of the handle to about 23-25 height. I also taper the width of the handle in a similar manner, the width being however smaller than the height


----------



## Heli (Nov 7, 2020)

Sounds good guys, thanks.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 7, 2020)

I like 17-18 mm width x 22-23 mm height at ricaso tapered a little wider and taller to the end of the handle and 130-140mm length. This is for an octagonal handle for knives 220-250 mm edge length. Something similar should work for 210 mm. Material matters though as some materials are denser than others and could screw up the balance of the blade.


----------



## Johanshi (Dec 7, 2020)

Its hard to generalize, its also a matter of preference but end I would say 20-22mm high, 18-20 width and the taper 2-2.5mm to the end. length...I prefer around 130-150mm, depending on weight of blade.

This handle on the pic is 130mm but is in my opinion a bit short for a 210.. Gyoto.


----------

